# Titan Quest Umfrage zu Klassenkombi



## Shadow-Hunter (29. Juni 2006)

Hi 

Was ist eurer meinung nache die beste und wirkungsfollste Klassenkombi ??
Habe gehört Krieger Gauner soll gut sein stimmt das ??

THX im vorraus



*Ich hab mir mal erlaubt die Überschrift zu erweitern*


----------



## nobel0815 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*



			
				Shadow-Hunter am 29.06.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Was ist eurer meinung nache die beste und wirkungsfollste Klassenkombi ??
> Habe gehört Krieger Gauner soll gut sein stimmt das ??
> ...



Das ist schwierig zu sagen, da jeder seine spezifischen Vorlieben in Bezug auf den Kampfstil haben dürfte. Die Gefahr, sich zu verskillen ist jedoch immens groß, wie ich zu meinem Leidwesen feststellen mußte. Ich spiele momentan Krieger/Pyromant, was auch bis jetzt gut geklappt hat.


----------



## Natschlaus (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*

hi,
ich spiel einen puren Sturmmagier(Frost und bisschen Blitz) und muss sagen, der rockt. Als second Skill hab ich Nature, aber da hab ich nichts aufgerüstet.   
Auf einen Skill macht mehr Spaß, da man schneller die guten Sachen freischalten kann.
MFg, waKKa


----------



## Mister47 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*



			
				Wakka am 29.06.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich spiel einen puren Sturmmagier(Frost und bisschen Blitz) und muss sagen, der rockt. Als second Skill hab ich Nature, aber da hab ich nichts aufgerüstet.
> Auf einen Skill macht mehr Spaß, da man schneller die guten Sachen freischalten kann.
> MFg, waKKa




So ein ZUfall, die gleiche Kombi hab ich auch (= Druide)


----------



## CyclopGraz (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*



			
				nobel0815 am 29.06.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow-Hunter am 29.06.2006 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem sich zu verskillen kann man lösen, wenn man nur skills, nicht aber die Spezialisierung ändern will.
Das geht beim Mystiker.

Ich spiele momentan einen Attentäter (= Kriegsführung + Gauner) mit Spezialisierung auf Kampf mit 2 Waffen, Glückstreffer und Offene Wunde.

Ich bin mittlerweile in der Mitte von Ägypten und zerlege Standardgegner mit einem Angriff   . Die Kampfmethode ist die in bewegung zu bleiben und das Kanonenfutter zu entfernen und dann den Chef zu zerlegen.
Ich hab vorher einmal mit einem Krieger/Verteidiger gespielt. Der hat zwar mehr Defensivkapazitäten, aber im Endeffekt hat man die gleichen Probleme wie Chars die nicht so gut verteidigt sind weil das Gesindel mehr Zeit zum zuschlagen hat.

Bis jetzt gefällt mir das Spiel extrem gut, allerdings muß ich dazu sagen, dass meine Mutter einige zeit lang Archäologie Studiert hat, ich Latein und ein paar Brocken Altgriechisch kann und das Märchenbuch aus dem mir als Kind vorgelesen wurde der Gustav Schwab mit seinen Sagen des klassischen Altertums war. Später war dann der Homer dran. In Versvorm.

_ Sage mir, Muse, die Taten des vielgewanderten Mannes,
    Welcher so weit geirrt, nach der heiligen Troja Zerstörung,
    Vieler Menschen Städte gesehn und Sitte gelernt hat,
    Und auf dem Meere so viel unnennbare Leiden erduldet,
    Seine Seele zu retten und seiner Freunde Zurückkunft.
    Aber die Freunde rettet' er nicht, wie eifrig er strebte;
    Denn sie bereiteten selbst durch Missetat ihr Verderben:
    Toren! welche die Rinder des hohen Sonnenbeherrschers
    Schlachteten; siehe, der Gott nahm ihnen den Tag der Zurückkunft.
    Sage hievon auch uns ein weniges, Tochter Kronions. _

Endlich einmal ein RPG das in der Antike spielt.


----------



## nobel0815 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*



			
				CyclopGraz am 30.06.2006 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem sich zu verskillen kann man lösen, wenn man nur skills, nicht aber die Spezialisierung ändern will.
> Das geht beim Mystiker.



Ja, schon klar, ist aber recht teuer, wenn man das häufiger macht. Der erste ist auch erst in Delphi, wenn man davor Probleme hat kommt man nicht umhin, hochzuleveln.


----------



## Pulchi (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*



			
				CyclopGraz am 30.06.2006 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> nobel0815 am 29.06.2006 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@offtopic:
Ist die Spieldauer nicht extrem kurtz, wenn du jetzt schon in der Mitte von Ägypten angekommen bist? Ich meinte gelesen zu haben, dass es die Bereiche Griechenland, Ägypten und nochwas gibt. Also schón nach 2 Tagen in Ägypten? Dann ist ja die Spielzeit wahrlöich nicht so lang oder?


----------



## Seemannsgarn (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*

also ich spiel seit ca. 12 Stunden und bin im ersten Kapitel erst auf Level 6 bzw kurz vor 7 (Knossos)...kommt drauf an wie man spielt, jeden Winkel erforschen oder nur durchrennen....

Spiele nen Jäger mit Geist, macht bisher überhaupt keine Probleme, vor allem dank Rüstungspiercing, treffe halt mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig..und das noch ohne Multishot Skill...Rekord liegt bei 8 Krähen mit einem Schuss 

Einziger Nachteil des Jägers, zumindest mit Bowskill...gegen verbesserte Skelette kämpfst relativ lang (3-4 Schuss), ein 0815 Gegner (Magier, Zentauren usw) ist spätestens mit 2 Schuss tot...klar, auf Schwierigkeit "normal"


----------



## CyclopGraz (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*



			
				Pulchi am 30.06.2006 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> @offtopic:
> Ist die Spieldauer nicht extrem kurtz, wenn du jetzt schon in der Mitte von Ägypten angekommen bist? Ich meinte gelesen zu haben, dass es die Bereiche Griechenland, Ägypten und nochwas gibt. Also schón nach 2 Tagen in Ägypten? Dann ist ja die Spielzeit wahrlöich nicht so lang oder?



Ich habe das Spiel als Stammkunde    schon vor dem Release bekommen. 
Das heißt ich spiel schon seit ein paar Tagen.
Außerdem wird das Spiel mit der Zeit schwerer. In Ägypten brauche ich für einen Abschnitt doch etwas länger als in Griechenland.

Ich habe noch etwas von Persien sowie Ostasien und dem Tartaros gehört.
Ich schätze ich werde noch länger mit dem Game beschäftigt sein (freu).


----------



## G113Lonewolf (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*



			
				Shadow-Hunter am 29.06.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Was ist eurer meinung nache die beste und wirkungsfollste Klassenkombi ??
> Habe gehört Krieger Gauner soll gut sein stimmt das ??
> ...



Hallo,

ich versuche es mit der Klassenkombination Verteidiger / Natur. Derzeit bin ich recht zufrieden damit, allerdings kämpfe ich noch immer in Griechenland. Mein Charakter hat auch erst Level 10 erreicht.

Roknu


----------



## redcrush (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*

naja,erwähne ich mich auch einmal.egal welches spiel ich zocke,am ende kommt immer sowas wie ein kampfmagier raus    .so auch hier (kriegsführung-erde).läuft nicht schlecht.müsste in delphi lediglich 2 skills ändern.freue mich schon auf den feuerring. noch 'ne frage.das intro ist ohne untertitel.lässt sich das ändern.mich tät die andere hälfte,die ich nicht verstanden habe,auch interessieren.


----------



## Mothman (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*

Guten Tag.

Ich bin auch recht positiv von TQ angetan. Die alte Diablo Sammelsucht ist doch tatsächlich wieder aufgetreten. Ich Spiele auch seit zirka 12 Stunden und mein Charakter ist auf Stufe 17. Ich habe als ersten Skill "Kriegsführung" (ich kann einfach nicht anders) und als zweiten Skill "Natur". Dadurch habe ich immer einen recht schlagkräftigen Begleiter und kann Heilungszauber wirken.
Allerdings bin ich gerede einmal aus Delphi rausgekommen, da ich einige Gebiete mehrfach von Feinden räumen musste, da die Monsterhorden (wie bei Diablo) nach einen Spielneustart respawnen (wieder erscheinen). Ich bin schon fast komplett episch ausgerüstet..ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich hatte bisher wahnsinniges Glück mit den gefundenen Items. Habe sogar etliches episches, was ich eigentlich nur verkaufen kann, weil ich schon bessere epische Sachen habe...eigentlich (streng genommen) findet man zu schnell zu gute Items. Todesgefahr bestand für mich bisher jedenfalls noch nicht..auch nicht bei den "Endbossen". Das Spiel läuft bei mir übrigens  (bis auf sehr seltene "Stocker") flüssig (mittlere-hohe Details, 1024*)...
AMD 2400+
>1024MB RAM
Ati Radeon 9800pro

Die Möglichkeit sich, durch den Einsatz von Relikten, relativ individuelle Rüstung, Waffen und Schmuck zu "erstellen"  ist sehr reizvoll und spaßig.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was das Spiel noch zu bieten hat...bisher konnte es die von PCG vergebenen 85% Spielspaß locker überbieten.


----------



## Fimbul (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*

Hab bis jetzt nur die Demo mal gespielt. Alle 3 Klassen angetestet, irgendwie is der Feuerzauberer (zumindest in der Anfangsphase) doch deutlich stärker als die anderen beiden, oder kommt mir das nur so vor?
Was mich interessieren würde: Wie spielt sich der Verteidiger? Lauf Beschreibung klingt das ja eher nach "Supporter" (Schutzzauber, schwacher Angriff etc), nur gibts in TQ ja wohl eher kaum Mitstreiter die man beschützen müßte?! Und einen Charakter der nicht richtig reinhaut is bei Action-RPGs im Singleplayer ja relativ sinnlos. ODer hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Pulchi (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*



			
				Fimbul am 03.07.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bis jetzt nur die Demo mal gespielt. Alle 3 Klassen angetestet, irgendwie is der Feuerzauberer (zumindest in der Anfangsphase) doch deutlich stärker als die anderen beiden, oder kommt mir das nur so vor?
> Was mich interessieren würde: Wie spielt sich der Verteidiger? Lauf Beschreibung klingt das ja eher nach "Supporter" (Schutzzauber, schwacher Angriff etc), nur gibts in TQ ja wohl eher kaum Mitstreiter die man beschützen müßte?! Und einen Charakter der nicht richtig reinhaut is bei Action-RPGs im Singleplayer ja relativ sinnlos. ODer hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


Nach Spielen der Demo, ist mir eigentlich das gleiche aufgefallen:
Die Feuerzauber sind viel viel stärker. Ich mach so einen Zauber, der aussieht, als ob ich ein Feuerschlucker währe und puste gleich 2-3 Gegner um. 
Also ich hab die Demo mit 1920*1200(Breitbild) , volle Details, aufm 2*2 Ghz , Geforce Go 7900GTX  , 1 GB Ram gezock. Durchschnittlich hatte ich so 30-31 Frames, ausser in Höhlen so 20 ...


----------



## Theodorus (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest Umfrage*



			
				Wakka am 29.06.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ich spiel einen puren Sturmmagier(Frost und bisschen Blitz) und muss sagen, der rockt. Als second Skill hab ich Nature, aber da hab ich nichts aufgerüstet.
> Auf einen Skill macht mehr Spaß, da man schneller die guten Sachen freischalten kann.
> MFg, waKKa



Jeah, gib mir den Mega-Eissplitter! Hab jetzt darin Lvl. 10. Damit sind auch starke Gegner kein Problem mehr. Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## ziegenbock (8. Juli 2006)

ich bin jetzt level 15 und habe fast nur sturm geskillt. der rest wird in erde gesteckt. wird also ein reiner magier.

und so wie ich das sehe, werde ich das spiel mindestens noch 3 bis 4 mal durchspielen (bogenschütze, krieger, ...).


----------



## warboss (8. Juli 2006)

also ich kann euch nur eins empfehlen: Sturm/Kriegsführung das geht echt voll ab ^^ Bin im moment auf LVL 29 und bin anfang bis Mitte des dritten Aktes

Hier mal 2 Screens des Chars^^

http://img432.imageshack.us/img432/5823/char4kk.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/1801/char0iu.jpg


----------



## ComboX (10. Juli 2006)

Schlag mich gerade noch als reiner Krieger lvl 22 rum und werd demnächst noch Natur dazunehmen (=Meister) Vor allem Eichenherz hört sich mit +96% Leben gut für meinen Dual-Wild-Kämpfer an. Wo rüber man in den Foren recht viel negatives hört ist nämlich gerade der. Vor allem soll der Krieger ohne Schild auf Epic nicht genug einstecken können um mit seinen Nahkampffähigkeiten effektiv zu spielen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Juli 2006)

Kennt das jemand? 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7182138759872895148

Was für eine Standard-Attacke wird da laufend genutzt? Sieht aus wie eine Art Wasserschwall?!

EDIT: Ich möchte Sturm/Natur-Kombi spielen, kann den Patch nur nicht instanllieren und ohne stürtzt das Spiel zu häufig ab.


----------



## LiquidGravity (13. Juli 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 12.07.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt das jemand?
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7182138759872895148
> 
> Was für eine Standard-Attacke wird da laufend genutzt? Sieht aus wie eine Art Wasserschwall?!
> ...



Sieht nett aus, das ist aber vermutlich irgend ein Level 40 bis 50 Magier im normal Modus. Das ist glaub ich ne Eisattacke.


----------



## passi13 (13. Juli 2006)

Also ich hab den Verteidiger mit dem Feuermagier gekoppelt. Das Ergebniß nennt  sich dann Moloch und bislang rockt der auch alles weg, bis auf diese Steinstatuen unter der Sphinx. Für die hab ich was länger gebraucht, der rest fällt aber spätestens beim 2. schlag mit dem Borstenfetzer (unique item) aus den latschen.


----------



## annon11 (13. Juli 2006)

Also ich habe von der zweiten Klasse die Finger gelassen.Ich rocke mit meinem Pyromanten bis jetzt alles weg.Bekomme fast keinen Schaden,weil mein Kernbewohner alles abbekommt.Und selbst der stirbt fast nicht.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. August 2006)

Ich spiele nun ein Sturm/Geist "Orakel".
Ich mache viel Schaden auf Distanz bei normalen Gegnern, sodass sie selten am mich herankommen. Sind Fernkämpfer anwesend, bekommen sie eine Sturmböe vor die Füsse gezaubert, sodass ihre Trefferwahrschienlichkeit und ihr Schaden sinkt, wenn doch mal jemand treffen sollte.
Mein Leichenkönig ist bisher leider nur als schwache Ablenkung zu gebrauchen, da er nur mit einem Punkt geskillt ist, aber die Viecher dennoch etwas beschäftigen kann.

Bosskämpfe sind leider etwas schwer geraten, weil man kaum etwas aushält, demzurfolge zur Treffervermeidung ständig in Bewegung bleiben muss und nicht angreifen kann. Kämpfe dauern somit relativ lange.


----------

